# Cannot Find Aux Jack in Nissan Tiida 2008



## amyy (Oct 1, 2017)

I just brought a Nissan Tiida 2008 and the audio system says there is an Aux input but I cannot find a aux jack anywhere. Does anyone know where I can find it? Do I need to buy a specific cord for it?


----------



## deemaz (Jun 12, 2018)

Did you manage to sort out this issue. i am also looking for a solution. and do you know how i can navigate the controls in english. i want to correct my clock


----------



## Bill009 (Dec 21, 2019)

amyy said:


> I just brought a Nissan Tiida 2008 and the audio system says there is an Aux input but I cannot find a aux jack anywhere. Does anyone know where I can find it? Do I need to buy a specific cord for i
> 
> I just brought a Nissan Tilda i know where to put my aux cord i cant find the jack point


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe this will help you:


----------

